

Ask HN: How do you use Hacker News on the go? - xavierxf-

Do you use the mobile site or an app?<p>Android or iOS?
======
valarauca1
On IOS:

I use the hackernews app by @ashishgandhi. Its okay, there are some serious
flaws. Like if you actually sign into the app it breaks and needs to be
completely re-installed.

But honestly I comment to much as is, so just reading is likely good for me.

Most other apps I find are very ugly, or lack simplicity of navigation. I just
prefer its presentation.

TL;DR I'm trapped in a rut with a semi-broken tool.

------
techdragon
I stumped the $ for MiniHack as my iPhone and iPad hacker news client of
choice after using about half the other free ones and two other paid ones,
totally wish I found this first.

[https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/minihack-for-hacker-
news/id6...](https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/minihack-for-hacker-
news/id631108846?mt=8)

------
qzc4
Just downloaded [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
yc/id713733435?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
yc/id713733435?mt=8) and commenting from it sucks (you have to tap the little
link that shows a web view of the site). Usually I use ihackernews but I can't
sign in to it for some reason.

------
jagermo
Reader YC on BlackBerry . Works like a charm, not just on the go but while
getting the little one to sleep.

------
codegeek
i use mobile site on android. The best mobile site in my opinion is
[http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com). There also is
[http://ihackernews.com](http://ihackernews.com) but it lacks some features of
HN.

------
canadaj
I use Hacker News Android and it has suited me well so far.

------
jpetersonmn
Pulse app on ios.

------
gwulf
macbook air usepanda.com

